# Ankle Carry CW9?



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm looking into some deep cover options for my CW9. I usually carry IWB, but need something for the occasional times when that might not work. Shoulder, Tuckable, etc.

Specifically, I was wondering if any of my fellow CW9 (or P9, P40, CW40, etc) owners have tried ankle carry - and if so, with what result? I feel it may be a bit large for that mode, but am not sure. A note, I would probably wear my tall-ish leather Georgia Boot wellingtons, but that would of course vary - might be those, might be casual/dress shoes, etc. My pants are usually a little on the long side, and I like straight leg, so they're a little loose at the ankle anyway.

Thoughts? Other ideas? (Not SmartCarry - I know some of you love it, but I'm not sticking a safety-less auto down the front of my pants.)


----------



## mstiii (Dec 22, 2008)

*ankle carry*

I have a CW9. I tried on an ankle rig at a gun show last month and almost bought it. It was a nylon sheath with a thumb break and fit right over my wal mart boots on my left leg (right handed). I wish now I had bought it. I got a nylon shoulder rig instead and small clip on IWB nylon sheath. They are fun to wear around the house but I am not "feelin' it" to wear them out yet.

I will probably get one next chance I get, just to have that option. I ALWAYS wear black gus Bramha boots from WalMart with large enough slacks or pants to be able to wear an ankle holster.

I really liked going to the gun show and trying them on. The lady was really nice. This is my second post here. Everyone is nice and helpful! 
I am glad I can put in my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome, and thanks for the feedback. I'm fairly new here myself, and I agree - everyone is very nice and helpful. It's why of all the gun forums I'm registered on, this is the main one I actually spend time on.

I always seem to miss the gun shows in my town...I seem to never see the billboard until the day or so after the show.


----------

